# CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel



## Johnny the Gamer (15. April 2009)

*CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel*

Hi,
kennt i-jemand schon einen CPU-Kühler für dem AM3-Sockel ?

LG J:L


----------



## Uziflator (15. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt i-jemand schon einen CPU-Kühler für dem AM3-Sockel ?
> 
> LG J:L



Es gibt keine speziellen Am3 Kühler, weil diese genauso aussehen wüden wie die Am2(+) Kühler. Bei den Sockeln gibt es bis auf die fehlenden Pins keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel*

Schwanke zwischen dem Alpenföhn Groß Clockner, Brocken und dem Scythe Mugen 2...obwohl der Brocken wohl nicht in mein Farbschema passt...
Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Monsterclock (15. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel*

Mugen2 (habe den Vorgänger - der ist gut)


----------



## z3rb (15. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel*

Kommt auf die ansprüche an  

Prolimatech Megahalems 

Thermalright ifx 14

Thermolab baram

sind aber alles highend kühler und kosten dementsprechend dn ein oder anderen €

hzab selber den großclockner (nicht BE) und bin voll zufrieden mit ihm 


gruß


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (15. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel*

Also ich würde dir den Mugen 2 empfehlen habe den und mit einem anderen Lüfter ausgestattet kühlt der fast genauso gut wieder ifx14 und ist dabei schöner und billiger!
MFG


----------



## Jazzman (18. April 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für AM3-Sockel*

hier gibts nen Test in dem alle Kandidaten drin sind
Test: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler (Seite 6) - 05.04.2009 - ComputerBase
dem zu Folge ist der Brocken am besten von den dreien

Mfg Jazzman


----------

